# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  pia einai h swsth diatrofh gia pragmatiko adynathsma sto gymnasthrio?

## kellyjo92

kalhspera se olous!eimai 168 kai 55 kila 21 xronwn..ta teleytaia xronia antimetopizw megalo problhma me to fai.panta hthela na xasw kila,eixa dokimasei ta panta xwris apotelesma mexri pou logo pareas arxisa na kanw xrhsh narkwtikwn..eixa ftasei ta 47 kila kai akoma den eixa to swma pou hthela.meta apo prospatheies ekopsa thn xrhsh narkwtikwnn kai ksanaeimai sta kila mou kai aisthnomai xalia.edw kai enan xrono alles meres den trww tipota alles meres trww polu kai kanw emeto,alles kanw emeto akoma kai an faw ena giaourti.oi emetoi einai sthn kathimerinotita mou kai to mono sigouro einai oti exw emmonh me ta kila mou kai thelw oposdhpote na xasw killa kai na eimai adunath.den antexw allo na kanw emmetous kai na eimai dustuxismenh.eixa kanei mia prospatheia me psuxologikh uposthriksh gymnasthrio kai swsth diatrofh omws den m arese to swma mou pou htan gymnasmeno,thelw adynato kai oxi polu gymnasmeno swma..ksanagrafthka se gymnasthrio sthn prospatheia mou na kseperasw to thema me thn boulimia pou exw,apla thelw bohtheia.ti na trww gia na mhn prizonte oi mues mou kai na eimai adynath?den thelw oute mues oute lipos!ta montela ti trwne telwspantwn?na trww proteines?na trww mono frouta?egw thelw na mhn trww tipota alla thelw pragmatika na ksefygw apo olh aythn thn emonh!help

----------


## kellyjo92

συγνωμη για τα greeklish τωρα το σκεφτηκα το ξαναγραφω αλλη μια σε απλα ελληνικα!με λιγα λογια εχω βουλιμια και θελω να ξεφυγω,θελω να ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη μεν αλλα χωρις εμετους..ποια διατροφη να ακολουθω στο γυμναστηριο για να μην εχω ουτε μυες ουτε λιπη?και οταν λεμε γυμναστικη με βαρη,αεροβια,σουιδικη κτλπ 3 με 4 ωρες καθε μερα..ελπιζω να με βοηθησει καποιος γιατι αλλιως η μονη μου λυση ειναι να μην ξαναφαω μεχρι να εξαφανιστουν ολα...

----------


## click

γιατι θεωρεις οτι πασχεις απο βουλιμια και οχι απο κατι αλλο?

----------


## Eli_ed

Kelly καλωσόρισες,
με αυτά που διαβάζω βλέπω ότι δεν πάσχεις από βουλιμία αλλά από ανορεξία. Και αυτό γίνεται προφανές γιατί είσαι στα όρια για να γίνεις ελλιποβαρής και θέλεις να χάσεις και άλλο βάρος, κάνεις υπεργυμναστική και κάνεις εμμετούς όχι απαραίτητα επειδή έφαγες πολυ, αλλά επειδή απλά έφαγες. Θέλεις να γυμνάζεσαι αλλά θέλεις το σώμα σου να είναι όσο πιο αδύνατο γίνεται και να μην έχει καμία καμπύλη... Η μόνη συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό ψυχολόγο στις διατροφικές διαταραχές γιατί από τι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον πασχεις και από κατάθλιψη... 
Η ανορεξία είναι ύπουλη ασθένεια και όσο πιο βαθιά μπαίνεις μέσα της τόσο πιο δύσκολο θα σου είναι να απαλλαγείς από αυτήν. Είσαι ακόμη μικρή και έχεις ελπίδες, ωστόσο χρειάζεσαι επαγγελματική βοήθεια. Η υγεία σου διατρέχει σοβαρό κίνδυνο, σε παρακαλώ προσπάθησε να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. 



Νευρογενής ανορεξία:
http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php?I=6&J=2&K=18

----------


## kellyjo92

ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες..επισκεπτομαι ψυχολογο ομως δεν του εχω μιλησει για αυτο το θεμα ακομα..θα μιλησω διοτι θελω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου γιατι κουραστηκα να φοβαμαι το φαι και να σκεφτομαι ολη την ωρα τις θερμιδες και να κανω εμμετους..τα κιλα μου μπορει να ακουγοντε κανονικα ομως ειμαι χοντρουλα και εχω παχακια τα οποια θελω οποσδηποτε να φυγουν.δεν πιστευω οτι εχω ανορεξια διοτι αν μου πει καποιος μια διατροφη που με γυμναστικη θα αποκτισω ενα αδυνατο σωμα δεν εχω θεμα να την ακολουθησω(οχι γυμνασμενο με φουσκομενους μυες και κοιλιακους πετρα,απλα πολυ αδυνατο).εσεις πιστευετε πως η εμμονη μου να ειμαι αδυνατη σημαινει απαρρετητα ανορεξια?

----------


## Mak

Δυστυχώς κελλυ μου, όπως περιγράφεις την καθημερινότητα σου και τα συναισθήματα που σου δημιουργεί το σώμα σου, φαίνεται να έχεις δείγματα ανορεξίας, η Ελι έχει δίκιο, φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου και αναγνώρισε το πρόβλημα κάνοντας κάτι για αυτό, ο ψυχολόγος είναι εκεί για όλες σου τις σκέψεις, και ειδικά για όσες σε στρέφουν ενάντια στην καλή σου υγεία..

----------


## giorgosdelta

Κέλλυ πρέπει να αποφάσισεις τι θέλεις να έχεις. Μύες ή λίπη; Δε γίνεται να μην έχεις κι απ' τα δύο. θα σκεβρώσεις.
13 κιλά κάτω από το βάρος σου και θες να αδυνατίσεις κι άλλο; Μάλλον να σκεβρώσεις θέλεις.
Το λίπος προστατεύει τα ζωτικά όργανα του σώματος κι εσύ έχεις λίγο απ' αυτό.
Φαντάζομαι ότι το φαγητό είναι το λιγότερο που πρέπει να σε ανυσηχεί.

* Για να αποκτήσεις κοιλιακούς θέλει τρελή γυμναστική. Οι πιο πολλοί κάνουν με ηλεκτρομυοδιεγέρτες.

----------


## kellyjo92

οταν ειχα ξαναξεκινησει εντονη γυμναστικη ειχα φουσκωσει,και οι κοιλιακοι μ ειχαν αρχισει να γραμωνουνε,μεχρι που φρικαρα γιατι αντι για να αδυνατιζω φαινομουν πιο μυωδης και τα κιλα μου δεν κατεβαιναν ετσι το σταματησα.οταν ετρωγα πιο πολλες πρωτεινες ενιωθα οτι φουσκωνα,οχι υπερβολικα απλα δεν ηταν αυτο που ηθελα, οταν δεν ετρωγα καθολου ενιωθα οτι δεν ειχαν δυναμη οι μυες μου και σε καθε ασκηση ποναγα..θελω απλα να μην εχω καθολου λιπος και οι μυες μου να ειναι γυμνασμενοι αλλα χωρις να φουσκωσουν αλλα να μαζεψουν οσο γινετε..τοσο δυσκολο ειναι???:fake sniffle:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Κοριτσακι μου ακομη κ οι αθλητες εχουν λιπος!Αυτοι που κανουν πρωταθλητισμο,εχουν 7-9%λιπος κ οι γυναικες ακομη πιο πολυ..Αυτοι που κανουν μποντι μπιλντινγκ εχουν 3% αλλα μονο για την ημερα που ειναι ο αγωνας μετα το αυξανουν γιατι θα πεθανουν.Τα φυσιολογικα ατομα πρεπει να εχουν γυρω στα 15% οι αντρες κ γυρω στα 20% οι γυναικες.Κ το βασικο ειναι το ποσο ειναι το εσωτερικο λιπος που ειναι στα σπλαχνα.Ο γιος μου περσι ειχε 14% αλλα στα σπλαχνα 4%κ ηταν ανησυχητικο,γιατι επρεπε να ειναι 2%.

----------

